# Why face isn't that important for attractiveness.



## antiantifa (Feb 1, 2021)

As you all know, there was a study posted here some time ago about the contributions of face and body to overall attractiveness. It was found that face predicted about 2x more attractiveness variance than the body

I am going to debunk this study and show you that it doesn't mean what you guys previously interpreted it to mean.

Obviously on this forum people think facial attractiveness = dimorphism = wide jaw, wide zygos, big bones, etc...

But actually in reality the most dimorphic facial trait is being lean as fuck in your face. The biggest difference between men and women has always been body-fat, muscle size and height.

You can see that adiposity, but not independent facial masculinity is associated with attractiveness :














Adiposity, compared with masculinity, serves as a more valid cue to immunocompetence in human mate choice


According to the ‘good genes’ hypothesis, females choose males based on traits that indicate the male's genetic quality in terms of disease resistance. The ‘immunocompetence handicap hypothesis’ proposed that secondary ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






TL;DR
For the face:
Masculine dimorphic traits don't matter much, adiposity predicts your facial attractiveness very strongly.

For the body:
Body dimoprhism(muscles, wide shoulders) and adiposity both matter a lot for bodily attraction. Adiposity still has stronger correlation.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 1, 2021)

what's adiposity here refering to? fat distribution, or just be lean?


----------



## Copemaxxing (Feb 1, 2021)

...what about maxilla?


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Feb 1, 2021)

This study just shows a negative correlation between being a fatcel and attractiveness, this is not news. It doesn't debunk the importance of face at all.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Feb 1, 2021)

also doesnt it call al together? masculine face=wide jaw etc= lean face because androgens melt facefat away and create a dimorphic body etc


----------



## MentalistKebab (Feb 1, 2021)

Not really. Better bones will stretch the soft tissue (also raise hyoid) and give face a leaner look even at same bodyfat.





See, this guy get djs and jaw implant, and now suddenly his face look way more leaner.

To get this sharp look without surgery he would probably be have to diet down to 5% bf which is absolutely impossible.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 1, 2021)

streege said:


> what's adiposity here refering to? fat distribution, or just be lean?


Total adiposity.


Copemaxxing said:


> ...what about maxilla?
> View attachment 959225


Forward growth makes your face look leaner, so it's important.



sergeant blackpill said:


> This study just shows a negative correlation between being a fatcel and attractiveness, this is not news. It doesn't debunk the importance of face at all.


No it doesn't only show negative correlation, it also shows lack of positive correlation between facial dimorphism independent of adiposity and facial attractiveness.



MentalistKebab said:


> Not really. Better bones will stretch the soft tissue (also raise hyoid) and give face a leaner look even at same bodyfat.
> 
> View attachment 959224
> 
> ...



That's not a masculine trait, that's proper facial growth. It's not unique to men. You basically proved my point, facial leanness is important, dimorphic facial traits independent of adiposity aren't. This facial leanness is achieved mostly by forward growth and lack of facial fat. Same forward growth that can be achieved by females.


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Feb 1, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Total adiposity.
> 
> Forward growth makes your face look leaner, so it's important.
> 
> ...


Yes you're obviously correct, nobody except butthurt ogrecels think "muh dimorphism" is what makes a face attractive. Facial beauty/harmony is what's important and doesn't have much to do with facial dimorphism.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 1, 2021)

Also my own personal experience proves this.

I only post facial selfies on Tinder, never my body or my height, this is my photofeeler result of my profile picture:






I should be swimming in pussy, I've never once got a girl seeming interested in about years of dating app. Yet I always get hit on in bars, female and guys alike touching me, initiating conversation.

Here's a great experiment showing why face doesn't matter, the guy had a great smiling picture of his face vs face-less body picture of his abs, you'd expect a face-less picture to not get any matches, yet:








77 matches face-less vs 10 on a smiling picture with good frame and clothes. His body isn't even that good. I bet the only reason he got those 10 matches is because of how wide his shoulders seem in the picture with face.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Feb 1, 2021)

sergeant blackpill said:


> Yes you're obviously correct, nobody except *butthurt ogrecels* think "muh dimorphism" is what makes a face attractive. Facial beauty/harmony is what's important and doesn't have much to do with facial dimorphism.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 1, 2021)

sergeant blackpill said:


> Yes you're obviously correct, nobody except butthurt ogrecels think "muh dimorphism" is what makes a face attractive. Facial beauty/harmony is what's important and doesn't have much to do with facial dimorphism.


My point is though that facial leanness is most attractive trait out there for your face, whether caused by gigantic forward growth or insane genetics, or just good health overall.


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Feb 1, 2021)

*Why legs aren't that important for running *


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 1, 2021)

Also all this time as long as the face was at least a 3 every single Tinder profile experiment with good body and abs visible got matches and females seemed responsive. Face is really only a cue for men, not women.

Think about it, the opposite of looksmax(obsess over faces) is that female forum where they mercilessly attack females that gained even the slightest weight in their bodies, I don't think I've seen them discussing face much except for weight gain/loss in face.

Men obsess the most over faces and dimorphic traits, females obsess the most over adiposity and status.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Feb 1, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Also all this time as long as the face was at least a 3 every single Tinder profile with good body and abs visible got matches and females seemed horny. Face is really only a cue for men, not women.
> 
> Think about it, the opposite of looksmax(obsess over faces) is that female forum where they mercilessly attack females that gained even the slightest weight in their bodies.


THE MAN AND HIS BODY
As already described in detail, I take the opinion that a beautifully shaped body is the only permitted jewelry for a man, with the exception of the wedding ring and a beautiful watch.
The man was chosen to be a hunter by nature, so it's sexy when a man looks like a hunter too.

There is a well-trained torso with broad shoulders and a narrow waist on an equally well-shaped rear and matching legs. Of course I realize that a lot is inherited, but every man can try to make the best of himself. And then there are amazing successes as I can convince myself again and again in my practice.
Granted, some people find it easier to pursue their goals, others have a harder time (this has to do with their testosterone), but EVERY man will celebrate his success if he consistently tarines. And: quite apart from the beauty, a fat-burning and muscle-building workout is also healthy.


This is what a german doctor says


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 1, 2021)

Copemaxxing said:


> THE MAN AND HIS BODY
> As already described in detail, I take the opinion that a beautifully shaped body is the only permitted jewelry for a man, with the exception of the wedding ring and a beautiful watch.
> The man was chosen to be a hunter by nature, so it's sexy when a man looks like a hunter too.
> 
> ...


I feel like we men have the edge over women, we can always roid and get amazing looking bodies or at least way way above average, yet females can't change their faces. 

Of course if you have a real bad looking face it's over, but if you have at least 4 IRL rating while being lean, you're fine.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 1, 2021)

*NOTE I AM NOT SAYING FACE DOESN'T MATTER, I AM SAYING A LEAN FACE IS MOST ATTRACTIVE, DIMORPHIC TRAITS IN FACE ARE COPE. 

THIS:





PLUS THIS:*





*=== ATTRACTIVE

Even though he has female traits on his face, just having a lean face and a slightly lean body(lol at his lack of pecs and abs even will full flex and contrast) = attractive af. *


----------



## magnificentcel (Feb 1, 2021)

lean face pill is brutal for me cuz I’m literally incapable of having a lean face


----------



## Copemaxxing (Feb 1, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I feel like we men have the edge over women, we can always roid and get amazing looking bodies or at least way way above average, yet females can't change their faces.
> 
> Of course if you have a real bad looking face it's over, but if you have at least 4 IRL rating while being lean, you're fine.


lol this is so true,our irl classchad is downward grown and kinda recessed but he is like 8% bodyfat and lean af so he has a leanface (even with recession) But his shoulders are wide and he has a good musclemass since he is in a professional sportsteam, girls like him tbh even tho most retards would rate him 3psl or something


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 1, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> lean face pill is brutal for me cuz I’m literally incapable of having a lean face


Lol, you can still slay if you have height, thick shoulders and lean abs.

Also dw, I'm working on something day and night. I am thinking about DMSO, caffeine and beta receptor agonist mixture applied on face every morning then HIIT then ice-pack on face then big ass breakfast.



Copemaxxing said:


> lol this is so true,our irl classchad is downward grown and kinda recessed but he is like 8% bodyfat and lean af so he has a leanface (even with recession) But his shoulders are wide and he has a good musclemass since he is in a professional sportsteam, girls like him tbh even tho most retards would rate him 3psl or something


Same, lean guys usually slay even with butter faces. I know a guy who has a reasonable girl, he's like about 1, maybe 1.5 PSL, like his face has just no bones. But he's 6'5 and about 15% body-fat so he has a decent girlfriend.


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 1, 2021)

MentalistKebab said:


> Not really. Better bones will stretch the soft tissue (also raise hyoid) and give face a leaner look even at same bodyfat.
> 
> View attachment 959224
> 
> ...


which doctor is it ?


----------



## isis_Bleach (Feb 1, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> As you all know, there was a study posted here some time ago about the contributions of face and body to overall attractiveness. It was found that face predicted about 2x more attractiveness variance than the body
> 
> I am going to debunk this study and show you that it doesn't mean what you guys previously interpreted it to mean.
> 
> ...


the shape of your bones mattes a lot too
look at jeff cavelier his face is lean but deformed so it still looks bad even if you cover up his eyes


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 1, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> the shape of your bones mattes a lot too
> look at jeff cavelier his face is lean but deformed so it still looks bad even if you cover up his eyes


Lmao at this cope, Jeff will mog most people here easily, he looks old that's his only problem but he would slay milfs left and right my brother.


----------



## isis_Bleach (Feb 1, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Lmao at this cope, Jeff will mog most people here easily, he looks old that's his only problem but he would slay milfs left and right my brother.


maybe lmao but with that leanness youd think hed be gigachad


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 1, 2021)

isis_Bleach said:


> maybe lmao but with that leanness youd think hed be gigachad


He is giga-chad though, he'd out-slay anyone his own age easily, he's easily within top 0.01% of males of his age. He looks scary in his videos under direct lighting, but I bet in natural weather he looks really good as well and could slay young girls.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 1, 2021)

Face is not important bro. Just dont be fat bro.

Just gymcel bro, face doesnt matter, bro.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 1, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> Face is not important bro. Just dont be fat bro.
> 
> Just gymcel bro, face doesnt matter, bro.


Are you retarded? You just posted two pictures of manlets and you're talking about face?

Also they'd both slay if they were tall, their face looks at least 3/10 which is enough for a good body.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 1, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Are you retarded? You just posted two pictures of manlets and you're talking about face?
> 
> Also they'd both slay if they were tall, their face looks at least 3/10 which is enough for a good body.


Just dont be fat and dont be manlet bro. Face doesnt matter bro... Just be lean and tall bro.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 1, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> Just dont be fat and dont be manlet bro. Face doesnt matter bro... Just be lean and tall bro.


I still don't see your point.

It seems like you have low IQ as evidenced by your lack of simple reading capabilities.

I claimed that face attractiveness is mostly a function of adiposity, not dimorphism. You're just posting manlets/old men with disgusting genes to prove what exactly? I never promised being lean *will always* make someone attractive. But it will be the variable responsible for the biggest difference in attractiveness and so far your pictures prove that.


----------



## PYT (Feb 1, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Also my own personal experience proves this.
> 
> I only post facial selfies on Tinder, never my body or my height, this is my photofeeler result of my profile picture:
> 
> ...



This thread is extreme lifefuel but this guy easily mogs 80% of the male population physique wise


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

PYT said:


> This thread is extreme lifefuel but this guy easily mogs 80% of the male population physique wise


thugmaxxing has always been legit. Even though he's kinda short, he's still lean and thug so his SMV is very high.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> *NOTE I AM NOT SAYING FACE DOESN'T MATTER, I AM SAYING A LEAN FACE IS MOST ATTRACTIVE, DIMORPHIC TRAITS IN FACE ARE COPE.
> 
> THIS:
> 
> ...


if you want to attract ugly and fat latinas , yes then K pop max


----------



## MentalistKebab (Feb 2, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> which doctor is it ?


Sailer, but you gotta be a millionaire to afford him


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> if you want to attract ugly and fat latinas , yes then K pop max


Cope. Most western European girls around 18-25 adore K-Pop. 

Also I don't think they are actually sexually attractive to women, it's obviously different behind a camera than IRL. Females don't like males that weight less than them or that are shorter than them.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Cope. Most western European girls around 18-25 adore K-Pop.
> 
> Also I don't think they are actually sexually attractive to women, it's obviously different behind a camera than IRL. Females don't like males that weight less than them or that are shorter than them.


i have never seen an attractive K-pop fan


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> i have never seen an attractive K-pop fan


Where are you based in?

Where I live there are plenty of young good looking girls from 18-25 into K-Pop.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 2, 2021)

Mena
@antiantifa


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> Mena
> @antiantifa


Welp you answered your own question, can't have attractive females liking K-Pop if you don't have any attractive females.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Welp you answered your own question, can't have attractive females liking K-Pop if you don't have any attractive females.


huge copium

@Maesthetic


----------



## metagross (Feb 2, 2021)

To be honest, if you think about it, it makes sense. 
Most of the time, people wanting to get surgery, etc or people who want to looksmax want to look more lean in the face. 

High Zygomas and a wide jaw with hollow cheeks is definitely what a lean face would (or should) look like ideally. 
Face is of course still important and not having a recessed jaw is also important, but what you are really striving for at the end of the end is a face that looks lean. It does make sense. 

Good post OP.


----------



## lasthope (Feb 2, 2021)

metagross said:


> To be honest, if you think about it, it makes sense.
> Most of the time, people wanting to get surgery, etc or people who want to looksmax want to look more lean in the face.
> 
> High Zygomas and a wide jaw with hollow cheeks is definitely what a lean face would (or should) look like ideally.
> ...


Kind of legit 
All I want is a lean face 
But sadly I think I need a bimax for that


----------



## TheAnomaly (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Also my own personal experience proves this.
> 
> I only post facial selfies on Tinder, never my body or my height, this is my photofeeler result of my profile picture:
> 
> ...



Just the opposite experiance on Tinder. Posted face selfies only. No body pics. List height as 5'8". Did great on Tinder. Face > everything


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

TheAnomaly said:


> Just the opposite experiance on Tinder. Posted face selfies only. No body pics. List height as 5'8". Did great on Tinder. Face > everything


You must have ridicilously good fat distribution to have good success on Tinder at 22% body-fat. Do you do sports? What is your meal pattern like(big dinner vs big breakfast, big dinner vs smaller dinner + snacks in-between)?

Also post face nigga.


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Also my own personal experience proves this.
> 
> I only post facial selfies on Tinder, never my body or my height, this is my photofeeler result of my profile picture:
> 
> ...



Bruh wut ? His face is ugly and he’s a Asian 

Without face girls think he’s either black or tanned white in dark lighting


----------



## TheAnomaly (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> You must have ridicilously good fat distribution to have good success on Tinder at 22% body-fat. Do you do sports? What is your meal pattern like(big dinner vs big breakfast, big dinner vs smaller dinner + snacks in-between)?
> 
> Also post face nigga.


Excercise daily. Lift. Cardio. Most fat goes to my waist and some to chest 😬. I IF cardio one hour am before breakfast. No food after 5 pm. Also, I was 17% BF on Tinder. Gained some BF back since. 

No face doxy. Maybe in the future if I feel more comfortable here.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 3, 2021)

TheAnomaly said:


> Excercise daily. Lift. Cardio. Most fat goes to my waist and some to chest 😬. I IF cardio one hour am before breakfast. No food after 5 pm. Also, I was 17% BF on Tinder. Gained some BF back since.
> 
> No face doxy. Maybe in the future if I feel more comfortable here.


Bro ur routine is basically what I found to be scientifically best for good fat distribution. 

1) Most calories during day, cause melatonin fucks up insulin sensitivity at evening. Also high adrenaline and cortisol prevent system fat deposition(visceral, facial, etc...) during day.

2) tons of intense sports pump that adrenaline and cortisol even higher.

3) no mixing carbs and fat together, eating either carb rich or fat rich meal

Do u do number 3?


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 3, 2021)

sss


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 3, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Also my own personal experience proves this.
> 
> I only post facial selfies on Tinder, never my body or my height, this is my photofeeler result of my profile picture:
> 
> ...





This just proves that face is more important than body.. The guy got 77 matches when he only used aBB photos of himself without his face showing in pic ... he even say in the reddit page.. that he was very disappointed. .. It means that girls thought he was handsome guy with good body...-- They did not know how he looked like.. If he was ugly guy with abbs he would not get same result.


----------



## klamus (Feb 3, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Lol, you can still slay if you have height, thick shoulders and lean abs.
> 
> Also dw, I'm working on something day and night. I am thinking about DMSO, caffeine and beta receptor agonist mixture applied on face every morning then HIIT then ice-pack on face then big ass breakfast.
> 
> ...



This is a heightpill not leanpill


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 3, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> lean face pill is brutal for me cuz I’m literally incapable of having a lean face


nigga you aint some magical defier of thermodynamics. put the fucking fork down and exercise cut the bullshit


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 3, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> This just proves that face is more important than body.. The guy got 77 matches when he only used aBB photos of himself without his face showing in pic ... he even say in the reddit page.. that he was very disappointed. .. It means that girls thought he was handsome guy with good body...-- They did not know how he looked like.. If he was ugly guy with abbs he would not get same result.


Retard how does that prove that? If face matters over 60% of attractiveness, why does lack of face lead to higher match-rate? You're retarded. Also his face looks fine for a guy, he looks like above average normie.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 3, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> nigga you aint some magical defier of thermodynamics. put the fucking fork down and exercise cut the bullshit


Nigga he's like 100lbs, this mofo need to stop anorexiamaxxing, not putting fork down.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 3, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Most western European girls around 18-25 adore K-Pop.


Nope. Most western European girls aren't into K-pop. It's a niche although a bit more popular than it used to be.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 3, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Nope. Most western European girls aren't into K-pop. It's a niche although a bit more popular than it used to be.


Okay, I agree with you. I lied. Most aren't into K-Pop, a very big amount is though, but definitely not most.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 3, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Retard how does that prove that? If face matters over 60% of attractiveness, why does lack of face lead to higher match-rate? You're retarded. Also his face looks fine for a guy, he looks like above average normie.



How is that retard? The nigga first tried with his face.. He only got two matches.. Then he only posted his body without face which he got 77 matches... It means they dont know how he looks.. Dont know what pheno he have..They assume that he is handsome.. Asians rarely do great in any western dating app.. This is bad picture of him and he does look average. .. you need to be super handsome curry or Asian to get any matches.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 3, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> How is that retard? The nigga first tried with his face.. He only got two matches.. Then he only posted his body without face which he got 77 matches... It means they dont know how he looks.. Dont know what pheno he have..They assume that he is handsome.. Asians rarely do great in any western dating app.. This is bad picture of him and he does look average. .. you need to be super handsome curry or Asian to get any matches.


This just proves that body > face. 

Your argument is basically if he had a model looking face it'd do better than his above average body, that's fucking obvious. 

What if he had a model-looking body? Posting that would do better than a model-looking face.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 3, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> This just proves that body > face.
> 
> Your argument is basically if he had a model looking face it'd do better than his above average body, that's fucking obvious.
> 
> What if he had a model-looking body? Posting that would do better than a model-looking face.



He would do better if he had above average face.. No matter what body type he had. As have said before.. The girls that liked his body pic..... they dont know how he looks like... they assume that he is handsome with shredded body.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 3, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> The girls that liked his body pic..... they dont know how he looks like... they assume that he is handsome with shredded body.


Spot on brother.


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Feb 3, 2021)

just lift bro


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 3, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> He would do better if he had above average face.. No matter what body type he had. As have said before.. The girls that liked his body pic..... they dont know how he looks like... they assume that he is handsome with shredded body.


Dude where is the logic in ur brain? 
Ofc he'd do better if he had a better face.
He'd also do better if he had a better body.

What the fuack are you trying to say/prove, lol?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 3, 2021)

AsciugaVagine said:


> just lift bro


U do know that's from a program where he is only with her for Visa? He's actually a smart dude, pump and dump for Visa.


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Feb 3, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Dude where is the logic in ur brain?
> Ofc he'd do better if he had a better face.
> He'd also do better if he had a better body.
> 
> What the fuack are you trying to say/prove, lol?



Then why in fuck you posted that fucking shit? Like what does body pic without face proves? if he was ugly with good body.. He would not get as much matches as above average guy with skinny fat body.. . Foid see shredded body in Tinder without face.. They think He is Dark, handsome, Tall with good body...


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 3, 2021)

AsciugaVagine said:


>


How much of this forum are inbred bald gingers though? Also dude still mogs most of this forum, lmao. Thanks for proving my point. Imagine him without the body now.



Beetleking88 said:


> Then why in fuck you posted that fucking shit? Like what does body pic without face proves? if he was ugly with good body.. He would not get as much matches as above average guy with skinny fat body.. . Foid see shredded body in Tinder without face.. They think He is Dark, handsome, Tall with good body...



How easy it is to get a shredded body vs how hard it is to get a GL face, you tell me. Because I reckon a few steroid cycles and a year in a gym is much easier to accomplish for most than 200k surgery.

Legit brainless. This guy has shit 3PSL face, but good body and wide frame, still out-matches most of this forum. It's lifefuel.


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Feb 3, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> How much of this forum are inbred bald gingers though? Also dude still mogs most of this forum, lmao. Thanks for proving my point. Imagine him without the body now.


I posting him just for fun, his only problem is that medieval helmet shaped skull.
You are right OP, taking for granted that only severe autistic people can believe that only 20% of get laid.


----------



## ascentium (Feb 7, 2021)

You think mse will improve mento labial


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Feb 7, 2021)

i took the facial leanness pill ages ago


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 7, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> As you all know, there was a study posted here some time ago about the contributions of face and body to overall attractiveness. It was found that face predicted about 2x more attractiveness variance than the body
> 
> I am going to debunk this study and show you that it doesn't mean what you guys previously interpreted it to mean.


The link to that study.

https://looksmax.org/threads/proof-science-face-body-and-strenght-masculinity.96040/
in short.
Study 
Face Is most important. To quote: _"face attractiveness was a *significant* stronger predictor of overall attractiveness"_
How much does face matter?
About *76%* of a man *TOTAL* *physicall attractiveness *is decided by *face + body*.
About *52*% is *face*.
About *24% *is *body*.

full study link: https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/r...f-the-face-and-body-to-overall-attractiveness


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Feb 7, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Also my own personal experience proves this.
> 
> I only post facial selfies on Tinder, never my body or my height, this is my photofeeler result of my profile picture:
> 
> ...



You putting selifes on tinder and think you gonna get girls interested ? are you stupid ?
There is heaps of guys on tinder who are same looking/better looking that you AND have amazing activities pictures
Step up your online game.
I went to photosession and got proffesional pictures and went from a medium amount of matches to huge amount of matches. The difference was that even tho the number of matches did increase quite a bit, but the amount of girls willing to meet up increased a TON more, some even wanting to go straight to my place etc.

The 1st and 4th picture i consider like meh, while 2nd and 3rd is god tier IMO


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 7, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Obviously on this forum people think *facial attractiveness = dimorphism* = wide jaw, wide zygos, big bones, etc...


actually. this is WAY to limited of a definition. of facial attractiveness.

Facial attractiveness. is the combination of:
averageness,
symmatry;
dymorphism,
neotony (in- encludes skin and hair), and
"proportionality" (how features are proportionate (or not) towards each other)".


----------



## Preston (Feb 7, 2021)

WL Rd later


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 7, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> actually. this is WAY to limited of a definition. of facial attractiveness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that.
to add. though.
Saying these dudes, don't have attractive face. Is due to using an flaud definition of facial attractiveness.
because the sued defenition of face attractivenss was: Masculine/dhymorpic face.

Now these men, score in face low in dhymopic/masculine.

BUT, using the REAL defention of facial attractiveness.
We can see, they score massive high/good on the other factor of facial attractiveness them being:
* averageness (they don't have outlier, weird things on their face),
* symmatry (good)
* neotony (yothfullness they also all have) (in- encludes skin and hair), and
"proportionality" (most features and face shapes on there face work well togehter with all other features and face shapes)


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 7, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> True that.
> to add. though.
> Saying these dudes, don't have attractive face. Is due to using an flaud definition of facial attractiveness.
> because the sued defenition of face attractivenss was: Masculine/dhymorpic face.
> ...


Hello, neotony is not a good trait for men, female consistently prefer men who look older for their age. A 20yo would mostly likely prefer a 28yo who looks like he is 35yo.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 7, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> actually. this is WAY to limited of a definition. of facial attractiveness.
> 
> Facial attractiveness. is the combination of:
> averageness,
> ...


Averageness, symmetry and facial leanness are the biggest ones that matter, with facial leanness majorly dominating, everything else is a unique trait.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 7, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Hello, neotony is not a good trait for men, female consistently prefer men who look older for their age. A 20yo would mostly likely prefer a 28yo who looks like he is 35yo.





antiantifa said:


> Averageness, symmetry and facial leanness are the biggest ones that matter, with facial leanness majorly dominating, everything else is a unique trait.


to add. I didn't come up with this list. It's in plastic surgery books, as the main factors to consider, for facial attractiveness.


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 7, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> How much of this forum are inbred bald gingers though? Also dude still mogs most of this forum, lmao. Thanks for proving my point. Imagine him without the body now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What @Beetleking88 is saying is he wouldn’t have gotten 77 matches if women saw his face. That’s why they always ask “what does your face look like tho”? when they only see body pics. It’s a classical FaceandLMS example.

And how many of the 77 matches would’ve unmatched after revealing his face ?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 7, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> to add. I didn't come up with this list. It's in plastic surgery books, as the main factors to consider, for facial attractiveness.


Plastic surgery for females, no? Neotony is a very feminine trait. 



tyronelite said:


> What @Beetleking88 is saying is he wouldn’t have gotten 77 matches if women saw his face. That’s why they always ask “what does your face look like tho”? when they only see body pics. It’s a classical FaceandLMS example.
> 
> And how many of the 77 matches would’ve unmatched after revealing his face ?


I don't think many would. I think the effect rather lies in showing his body than not showing his face. Look at the ugly BBCcel experiment, he got many horny matches and his face was visible.


----------



## patricknotstar (Feb 8, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> As you all know, there was a study posted here some time ago about the contributions of face and body to overall attractiveness. It was found that face predicted about 2x more attractiveness variance than the body
> 
> I am going to debunk this study and show you that it doesn't mean what you guys previously interpreted it to mean.
> 
> ...


True , and even if at low body fat ur still ugly. Then u need surgery


----------



## MudslimeMo (Feb 8, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Hello, neotony is not a good trait for men, female consistently prefer men who look older for their age. A 20yo would mostly likely prefer a 28yo who looks like he is 35yo.



Did you just say a female would choose a 35 y/o guy over his 28 y/o self?! Do you have any idea how biologically old a 35 y/o male looks?


----------



## Deleted member 8666 (Feb 8, 2021)

Didn't chestbrah kill it on tinder in one of these posts? Body helps a lot because it shows masculinity, and dominance. Everyone is trying to be normal on tinder, guys with great bodies stand out in a masculine way. 
That being said, if you're ugly in the face, body won't make up for absolutely everything. If you're weird, or socially uncalibrated, you won't be getting a lot of results, regardless of body or face.

Social Skills, Body, Face, Lifestyle, Dominance/Sexual Charisma, is all important. And on Tinder, you can't convey all of that, so body goes a long way.


----------

